# HP PhotoSmart 7660 in FreeBSD 7.1 (CUPS)



## BobtheBlueBerry (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi. I'm trying to get this HP PhotoSmart 7660 printer to work under CUPS 1.3.5 in FreeBSD 7.1 running on an old Dell Opti-Plex GX1.

I added the printer, from "USB Printer #1", gave it the proper PPD file (I think I downloaded it from hplipopensource.com), and installed some Foomatic ports so I don't get foomatic-rip errors in CUPS, but when I try to print something now I get this in CUPS:

"/usr/local/libexec/cups/backend/usb failed"

I've tried several things but I really don't know what I'm doing. Can anyone help? You should probably be able to access the my CUPS page at http://142.177.189.182:631/printers, assuming my IP hasn't changed since the time you've read this.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## BobtheBlueBerry (Feb 13, 2009)

Nevermind. I fixed this myself by playing around with it and installing the hpijs port.


----------

